# Drive belts



## midnightBoy (Dec 30, 2007)

Hi guys, I have a problem.. I was in the process of replacing my powersteering drive belt, I got it off but I can't fit a new one on. I'm pretty sure the powersteering pump has been pivoted as far as it can go. Is there some order to putting them on that makes it easier? Or is there some trick? I've tried putting the belt on last on the p/s pulley then the waterpump/fan pulley but I have not been successful. Putting it on last on the crank pulley seems hard so I'm going to try tomorrow, I need to sleep, but I don't think it will work as every pulley seems to need an extra inch of belt to fit the belt on. My cars a 240sx s14 and I bought the belt from autozone if that makes a difference. Please help and thanks in advance.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

For each of the belts, there's an adjusting bolt. On the P/S unit, first loosen the pivot bolt. There's an adjusting bolt next to it; back off the bolt and then you should have plenty of slack. If that doesn't work, then you've got a wrong size belt.


----------

